# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پردیس فنی ومهندسی شهید عباسپور

## khmohamad79

سلام چنتا سوال دارم :Yahoo (1): 
1-پردیس عباسپور چقد تفاوت سطح با دانشگاه هایی مثل امیرکبیر و علم وصنعت داره؟ با توجه به اینکه جدای از ساختمان اصلی دانشگاه شهید بهشتیه چقدر برای دانشجو ها مشکل ایجاد میکنه (برای رشته های برق و مکانیک)

2-ارزش این رو داره بیام تهران یا بوعلی سینا رو بزنم؟

3-امسال شهید بهشتی رشته مهندسی پزشکی رو به پردیس اصلی اضافه کرده ولی توی سایت خودش چیزی نگفته نه معلومه دانشکدش کجاس ..

----------


## khmohamad79

لطفا اگه میتونید جواب بدید :Yahoo (8):

----------

